
Spotify Responds to Apple’s Response over App Store, Calls Company ‘Monopolist’ - tareqak
https://variety.com/2019/music/news/spotify-responds-to-apples-response-over-app-store-flap-calls-company-a-monopolist-1203164353/
======
hgasimov
Back and forth discussions are useless unless European Comission takes an
action.

Moreover, I dont understand why users of spotify or another apps on iOS are
necessarily customers of Apple. How about users who visit a website using a
browser on an Apple device?

~~~
skrowl
They're customers of Apple by virtue of owning an iOS device and thus being
tied to Apple's app store.

------
pornel
So who's to blame for HomePod + Siri working only with iTunes and Apple music?

Siri won't control Spotify at all, and Spotify playback on HomePod is only
possible indirectly through AirPlay2, which is a buggy pile of crap.

~~~
godzillabrennus
I hope the HomePod closed ecosystem they are focused on relegates that
platform to the dustbin of history like the poorly introduced Apple iPod Hi-
Fi.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod_Hi-
Fi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod_Hi-Fi)

------
eg5fv4
Apple is a monopolist? What do they exactly have a monopoly on?

~~~
skrowl
The ability to sell and distribute apps on iOS.

~~~
eg5fv4
Lidl also decides what goes inside their stores. Does that mean Lidl is a
monopoly?

iOS itself is not a monopoly.

~~~
skrowl
Perhaps you should compare to other OSs rather than a physical supermarket.

On Android, you can turn on "Unknown Sources" & install Amazon App Store,
F-Droid, Humble Bundle's store, etc. You can even download .apks directly from
developers _cough_ YouPorn, XNXX, etc _cough_.

On Windows, you have Microsoft's store built into Windows 10, but you can
easily download a .exe or .msi from a developer's site and install it.

On Linux, most distros come with a package manager, but there are a variety of
ways to install apps outside the package manager your distro comes with.

Even on macOS, you can easily download a .dmg from a developer's site and have
it installed in a few clicks if you want to install something outside the
built-in app store.

On iOS you get Apple's store or.... a really difficult jailbreak process that
sometimes takes months to come out after a new iOS version. It's pretty
obviously more like a monopoly in this regard compared to the former.

~~~
eg5fv4
Okay, that's cool, but iOS is not a monopoly, and in fact in certain places of
Europe it's very far from being one, so I don't see how Apple are monopolists.

You could consider that not allowing people to install apps from outside the
App Store is "taking advantage of a position of monopoly", which is illegal
depending on the circumstances, but iOS does not have a monopoly.

